# [Solved]已添加USE ,但emerge vlc  无法安装

## Heren

已经添加USE标志 ，为什么无法EMERGE,请帮忙看看怎么回事。谢谢！

```
Gentoo tyler # emerge vlc

!!! Found 2 make.conf files, using both '/etc/make.conf' and '/etc/portage/make.conf'

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.use: USE="X

 * IMPORTANT: 6 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libdvbpsi-0.2.2  USE="-doc -static-libs" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.8-r1  USE="minizip*" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libmpeg2-0.5.1  USE="X sdl" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-dns/libidn-1.28  USE="nls -doc -emacs -java -mono -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N    ~] media-video/vlc-2.1.4  USE="X a52 alsa avcodec avformat cdda dbus dts dvbpsi dvd encode ffmpeg flac gcrypt libnotify mp3 mpeg ncurses ogg opengl png postproc qt4 sdl svg swscale truetype udev vorbis x264 xcb xml xv -aalib (-altivec) -atmo (-audioqueue) -avahi -bidi -bluray -cddb -chromaprint -dc1394 -debug -dirac -directfb (-directx) -dvb (-dxva2) -egl -faad -fdk -fluidsynth -fontconfig -gme -gnome -gnutls -growl -httpd -ieee1394 (-ios-vout) -jack -kate -kde -libass -libcaca -libsamplerate -libtar -libtiger -linsys -lirc -live -lua (-macosx) (-macosx-audio) (-macosx-dialog-provider) (-macosx-eyetv) (-macosx-qtkit) (-macosx-quartztext) (-macosx-vout) -matroska (-media-library) -mmx -modplug -mtp -musepack (-neon) -omxil -opencv -optimisememory -opus -projectm -pulseaudio (-qt5) -rdp -rtsp -run-as-root -samba -schroedinger -sdl-image -sftp -shout -sid -skins -speex -sse -taglib {-test} -theora -tremor -twolame -upnp -v4l -vaapi -vcdx -vdpau -vlm -vnc -wma-fixed -zvbi" 

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.use" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by media-video/vlc-2.1.4

# required by vlc (argument)

>=sys-libs/zlib-1.2.8-r1 minizip

Use --autounmask-write to write changes to config files (honoring

CONFIG_PROTECT). Carefully examine the list of proposed changes,

paying special attention to mask or keyword changes that may expose

experimental or unstable packages.

Gentoo tyler # cat /etc/portage/package.use

x11-base/xorg-server udev

USE="X sdl nlsa52 alsa avcodec avformat cdda dbus dts dvbpsi dvd encode ffmpeg flac gcrypt libnotify mp3 mpeg ncurses ogg opengl png postproc qt4 sdl skins svg swscale truetype udev vorbis x264 xcb xml xv"
```

Last edited by Heren on Sun Aug 03, 2014 1:28 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## druggo

 *Quote:*   

> !!! Found 2 make.conf files, using both '/etc/make.conf' and '/etc/portage/make.conf'

 

建议删掉/etc/make.conf，只使用/etc/portage/make.conf，前者如果有自定义内容可以写到后面那个文件里。

 *Quote:*   

> --- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.use: USE="X 

 

USE=“” 这种应该放到/etc/portage/make.conf里面

 *Quote:*   

> The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:
> 
>  (see "package.use" in the portage(5) man page for more details)
> 
> # required by media-video/vlc-2.1.4
> ...

 

安装vlc需要把zlib的minizip打开，把下面这行加入到/etc/portage/package.use里。

```
>=sys-libs/zlib-1.2.8-r1 minizip
```

----------

## Heren

 *druggo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   !!! Found 2 make.conf files, using both '/etc/make.conf' and '/etc/portage/make.conf' 
> 
> 建议删掉/etc/make.conf，只使用/etc/portage/make.conf，前者如果有自定义内容可以写到后面那个文件里。
> 
> 我没有用这个文件 看了下里面有标识 是否可以清理掉
> ...

 

谢谢！已装好，以为vlc播放不错，结果卡顿很严重。完全不能媲美Mplayer

----------

## OwenJia

 *Heren wrote:*   

>  *druggo wrote:*    *Quote:*   !!! Found 2 make.conf files, using both '/etc/make.conf' and '/etc/portage/make.conf' 
> 
> 建议删掉/etc/make.conf，只使用/etc/portage/make.conf，前者如果有自定义内容可以写到后面那个文件里。
> 
> 我没有用这个文件 看了下里面有标识 是否可以清理掉
> ...

 

这里其实可以用 emerge 的 --autounmask-write 然后再 dispatch-conf 的，完全没必要手工去修改

另，不建议随便修改 make.conf 里的全局 USE, 单个包可以修改 package.use 的

还有如果已解决请修改标题标记为 Solved

----------

## Heren

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 这里其实可以用 emerge 的 --autounmask-write 然后再 dispatch-conf 的，完全没必要手工去修改
> 
> 另，不建议随便修改 make.conf 里的全局 USE, 单个包可以修改 package.use 的
> ...

 

谢谢提醒！

学习啦

一般也不会去修改make.conf[/quote]

----------

